# Bild-Link in neuer Seite öffnen, die beim Klicken schließt



## *Juli* (22. Jul 2004)

Hi!

Ich baue gerade meine kleine Homepage, auf der ich auch ein Paar Bilder zeigen möchte. Die Bilder sieht man zunächst verkleinert in einer Galerie, und beim Draufklicken werden sie in voller Größe in einem neuen Fenster geöffnet. Und dieses Fenster soll sich bei einen Links- oder Rechtsklick wieder schließen, und vielleicht einen schwarzen Hintergrund haben, wenn möglich! Sowas hab' ich schon mal auf anderen Seiten gesehen. Weiß jemand wie das geht?

Ich find's zum einen praktisch wenn man das Fenster mit einem Klick schließen kann, und zum anderen möchte ich nicht so gerne, dass die Bilder einfach verlinkt werden können. 

Vielen Dank!

Juli


----------



## Reality (22. Jul 2004)

Ich find das immer wieder witzig wie Menschen Java mit JavaScript verwechseln. :lol: 

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Beni (22. Jul 2004)

Jop, und weil Juli das wohl zum ersten mal passiert, lass ich sogar einen Schatten im Anfängerforum  8) (damit er es wiederfindet)


----------



## bygones (22. Jul 2004)

schau mal bei http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/sprache/eventhandler.htm da wirst du bestimmt fündig...

wegen dem Verlinken... denk dann aber auch dran im geöffneten Fenster den gesamten navigationsrahmen zu entfernen sonst hilft dir der klick abfang nix.....


----------



## *Juli* (22. Jul 2004)

Oh tut mir leid, das wusste ich nicht!. Danke, sie hat es wiedergefunden. 

Ich hab' ja schon gegoogelt und auch verschiedene dieser Scripte gefunden, aber des klappt einfach nicht so wie ich mir das vorstell. *Superanfängerin bin*   Das einzige was ich kann, sind ein paar Tags setzen und den Rest macht das Programm hier ja automatisch. Jetzt würd' ich nur gerne irgendwie diese besagte Funktion einfügen, mehr will ich gar nicht. So dass das hinterher wie ein Popup-Fenster aussieht, genau. Ich dachte das wären vielleicht nur ein paar Zeilen,die ein Experte so hinschreiben kann  Na wenn's nicht mal eben so geht, dann frag' ich muss ich eben auf meinen Prof nächste Woche warten, aber trotzdem schonmal danke 

LG, Juli


----------

